# Encryption Wars: Monolopy App store dilema



## Phishfry (Jun 3, 2018)

https://gizmodo.com/telegram-ceo-says-apple-has-stopped-blocking-updates-am-1826508509
Anybody following this story. I just can't help to think that by controlling the hardware and the App store they put themselves in this predicament.

I can't imagine Apple holding worldwide Telegram users at bay from an update.
So this is what cyber war really looks like.


----------

